# Vets Have Really Got To Learn How to Treat a Raw Fed Dog



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

here's the deal and feel free to add on.

1. don't tell me to give my dog an acid reducer. the last thing i want to do is reduce the acid in her stomach.

2. please stop telling me to put my dog on a bland diet....do you remember me telling you she is fed raw?

3. please educate yourself on raw fed dogs. there are more of us than you know. 

4. your turn


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you suspect an obstruction or impaction, please don't assume it's a bone. especially when i tell you my dogs eat socks and other non bone things that do not belong in their mouths.

learn that salmonella and e.coli is EVERYWHERE, NOT JUST IN RAW FOOD.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

No, Dr. Whatever, dogs do NOT need veggies for fiber & added nutrients. All the nutrients they need are in meat, bones, and organs. And they don't need fiber. Ania's been pooing just fine without it for the last two years.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep wanting to have those conversations with the ER vet that told me 5 times corn is good for dogs, but dang it she hasn't had any stomach issues since we went on raw food, so I haven't had the chance.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with your second sentence. 

Stop telling me to feed rice & boiled chicken or beef when my dogs are sick. They are on raw. Please tell me how rice and cooked beef or chicken contributes something to the RAW diet. I must be missing something. 

Please stop assuming that I am MISSING something in their diet. That they need supplements. I am quite certain that wolves do not get supplement pills or powder for whatever they are missing. 

Ahhh, that feels better!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

magicre said:


> 2. please stop telling me to put my dog on a bland diet....do you remember me telling you she is fed raw?


Interesting that you brought that up. My Doxie recently had a case of vomiting, which was deemed a side effect of one or both of the drugs he was taking after his cyst removal surgery. My vet, who knows my Doxie is raw fed, said "stop giving the meds and put him on a bland diet of cooked rice for a few days." This conversation took place over the phone and luckily he wasn't able to see the confusion which I am sure was evident on my face. I tried the rice for 2 days and then thought...that really isn't "bland" to a PMR fed dog, is it? I then switched back to chicken wings and thighs and all was fine, no vomiting.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Interesting that you brought that up. My Doxie recently had a case of vomiting, which was deemed a side effect of one or both of the drugs he was taking after his cyst removal surgery. My vet, who knows my Doxie is raw fed, said "stop giving the meds and put him on a bland diet of cooked rice for a few days." This conversation took place over the phone and luckily he wasn't able to see the confusion which I am sure was evident on my face. I tried the rice for 2 days and then thought...that really isn't "bland" to a PMR fed dog, is it? I then switched back to chicken wings and thighs and all was fine, no vomiting.


Thats just it! Its MORE taxing and difficult for a raw fed dog to digest because they are so used to pure, raw sources! It usually ends up causing more issues because their system isn't used to the grains and effort it requires to digest them!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

1. Stop telling me that science diet is a more balanced, scientifically proven diet as compared to raw.

2. Agree with the chicken and rice thing!

3. Please don't take offence to the fact that I laughed at your vet tech when she told me that 'a raw diet is usually unhealthy, but a cooked raw diet can be somewhat beneficial'.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

One of my all time favorites: "You should never feed 'home-cooked' or raw without consulting a board certified veterinary nutritionist!"

Give me a massive break!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> here's the deal and feel free to add on.
> 
> 1. don't tell me to give my dog an acid reducer. the last thing i want to do is reduce the acid in her stomach.
> 
> ...


5. At least have the backbone to come out and face me when you say, in your snotty tone that I heard from the half open door to your office, that you "won't wait on her!!!!!" just because I feed my hoodlums raw. Coward.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't like it when they jump to conclusions before asking details. Automatically assuming that the diet isn't complete without asking any questions or finding out more about it. How hard is it to ask a few questions? Apparently too hard to a lot of vets out there. Its a shame that these types of vets don't even want to learn just a smidgen of information....


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a funny, my friend the vet, she told her vet tech to talk to me about the raw feeding stuff...lol


----------



## Kats (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi every one we have alot of clients the come into our Veterinary Hospital feeding a raw diet because of skin issues or allergies to the fillers in commerical foods. I myself think the alot of dry /canned foods are not good and know they have alot of poisions in them. The Drs. at the clinic will tell clients that they can feed raw if they have allergies or bad skin issues. PR Hills, Medi-cal/Royal Canin I will not feed to my dogs and do not look forward to the reps coming in to tell me to sell their crap. My GSD can not tolerate commerical foods because of her allergies to every thing in commercial foods. Allergy testing was a good thing for me to do for her because I know what to feed her,(a raw food diet). My girls have normal stools and white healthy teeth. Alot of Veterinaries push the food for their sales and I think that it is all linked to the foods and vaccination. The more food they sell the more money they make.

I hope this doesn't offend anyone for this is only my opinion 

Cheers Kats A raw food diet makes for happy / healthy best friends


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kats said:


> Hi every one we have alot of clients the come into our Veterinary Hospital feeding a raw diet because of skin issues or allergies to the fillers in commerical foods. I myself think the alot of dry /canned foods are not good and know they have alot of poisions in them. The Drs. at the clinic will tell clients that they can feed raw if they have allergies or bad skin issues. PR Hills, Medi-cal/Royal Canin I will not feed to my dogs and do not look forward to the reps coming in to tell me to sell their crap. My GSD can not tolerate commerical foods because of her allergies to every thing in commercial foods. Allergy testing was a good thing for me to do for her because I know what to feed her,(a raw food diet). My girls have normal stools and white healthy teeth. Alot of Veterinaries push the food for their sales and I think that it is all linked to the foods and vaccination. The more food they sell the more money they make.
> 
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone for this is only my opinion
> 
> Cheers Kats A raw food diet makes for happy / healthy best friends


that's what this thread is for......

vent. state.

it's time for us to stop these doctors from treating our dogs as if they were kibble fed, home cooked fed...they are RAW FED.

there are more and more of us.....best learn about raw or risk losing clients.

we're in a recession, so stop charging me 18. to keep my dog for x rays because you didn't have time to x ray her when i brought her in.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and if i hear bring in a fecal so we can test for a parasite one more time, i'm gonna scream.

my dog is raw fed. if i give her too much heart, she has the runs. we don't need to go to the vet for user error.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

how much venison are you getting? I thought your freezers were full? LOL If you need help I can come by Monday - Sunday's are crazy for me. Let me know if you need anything during the week.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

6. To a vet tech who had me oopen Apollos mouth. Thanks for the compliment but no, I do not brush his teeth-at least not since he was about 1 . Yes he's 12.5 and has never had a tooth or gum problem-but you know, I feed a RAW diet . Aren't they beautiful? 

7. There is something about the RAW diet, my guys don't have a bad smell. I brush every day and wipe with a damp wipe at night, but only shampoo about every 6 months.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have one more beef with vets.

learn the nutrition. sometimes we panic. wouldn't it be nice to have a doctor say, you should be feeding 2%. your dog weighs this much. is it possible you're overfeeding?

wouldn't it be nice if they knew about nutrition for raw fed dogs?

what if the forum explodes and every one i know is in mexico on vacation and i have no one to call?

i want my vet to know and talk me off the ledge.

i guarentee we lose more newbie raw feeders to panic, especially when the vet says, no, don't feed raw. you will kill your animal. here. feed this science diet crap.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I don't like it when they jump to conclusions before asking details. Automatically assuming that the diet isn't complete without asking any questions or finding out more about it. How hard is it to ask a few questions? Apparently too hard to a lot of vets out there. Its a shame that these types of vets don't even want to learn just a smidgen of information....


not just a shame, nat....it's integral to the treating of a raw fed dog. the definitions of diarrhea change and how many raw fed dogs have, ahem, IBD....

if they don't know the basics of raw feeding, just to be serious for a moment, how can they diagnose...when we live in a whole different world of eating...and they know nothing about it. 

when malia gets better, i can say he pinpointed the system, which is super....but the treatment plan is all mine. so now. do i have to go to veterinarian school just so my dog gets proper treatment?

and, to the best of my knowledge in this town...there are no nearby vets who are at all familiar...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

please, dr. vet....

my dogs do not need vitamins. you studied anatomy and physiology. you should know that the organs provide all the vitamins they need.

please stop asking me to give her extra calcium. are you TRYING to give her stones?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear vet tech,

Please do not assume that my mostly GSD/Tevuran sled dog mutt is underweight just because you have no idea she came from a hoarding bust and is genetically that way... and you own an overweight showline GSD with crap fur/health. My dogs are fed better than most people's kids...

Dear other vet tech, Scout is not going to eat your face. She's a sweet dog that is trustworthy in all situations.... of course I bet if you knew I fed raw and did PP training with her you'd be even more scared of her... eating real food and having a job does not make dogs bloodthirsty...

However, I adore my vet. She did take the time to ask questions and ensure I'm giving proper variety at Lily's yearly. And the raving about their teeth and proper weights/fantastic muscle was pretty great too.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> learn the nutrition. sometimes we panic. wouldn't it be nice to have a doctor say, you should be feeding 2%. your dog weighs this much. is it possible you're overfeeding?
> 
> wouldn't it be nice if they knew about nutrition for raw fed dogs?
> 
> ...


ound:

My first vet appt since switching Zoey is in about 3 1/2 weeks. We'll see if I bring it up or not...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> ound:
> 
> My first vet appt since switching Zoey is in about 3 1/2 weeks. We'll see if I bring it up or not...


i think you should bring it up...because then you'll see how your vet feels about raw.

my vet is against it but understands that i am a conscientious owner....i guess other raw feeders are not.....that was the implication....and because i have the time, my dogs aren't dead, she said rolling her eyes upward.

but it's important because what they prescribe can be dangerous for a raw fed dog...because they are using a whole different scale by which to measure health and un health....

i know my dog's problem is gastric. but to give her pepcid is to permit the acidity of her stomach juices to be lowered. that allows bugs to thrive. not good advice.

so to me, a vet now needs to learn nutrition, all kinds, be it kibble, home cooked, or raw. each carries with it a different treatment.

raw dogs, being an extreme to many vets....can truly affect the outcome. especially if i hadn't spent the last two years reading and becoming my dog's advocate.

there just aren't any raw vets in my area. and i need one close by.

so yes, please tell him you are feeding raw....and be prepared for either acceptance or horror or condescension.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Dear vet tech,
> 
> Please do not assume that my mostly GSD/Tevuran sled dog mutt is underweight just because you have no idea she came from a hoarding bust and is genetically that way... and you own an overweight showline GSD with crap fur/health. My dogs are fed better than most people's kids...
> 
> ...


i also adore my vet. he is the one who perfectly diagnosed that it was in her stomach, whatever it is....without the ultrasound, he can't tell. i'm not doing one because she seems to be resolving. we'll see when i pull her off the slippery elm...

but all the adoration does not allow them to see the entire picture and it's imperative for a doctor to know the aspects of your dog and how your dog lives.....and eats...

food is the fuel by which dogs get their energy, heal, protect the systems....it's not like food is an afterthought.

i've never seen a vet tech be scared of a dog. really? this is happening to you? that kind of sucks....if that's your dog in your avatar, i know you keep babies and small children away from her for fear of her having them for breakfast.....sigh....she is absolutely gorgeous and her face is very kind.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its actually the other one (Scout, Lily is the one in my avatar), but they are both awesome with children. Even despite the fact the dog in question was terrorized by unsupervised toddlers in her previous home (said little girls are MUCH better with her now and the 5 year old actually got some kisses the other day, big progress for Scout!) and did nothing in return. Nothing! I think its kind of silly because c'mon you work in a friggin' clinic that services at least one GSD breeder that I know of. She's also the one that the other tech was all bejiggity about assuming she was too thin, when what is normal for her isn't normal for most dogs because of her genetics.
Recent pic of Scout:


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think you should bring it up...because then you'll see how your vet feels about raw.
> 
> so to me, a vet now needs to learn nutrition, all kinds, be it kibble, home cooked, or raw. each carries with it a different treatment.
> 
> ...


1) I think animal doctors, just like human doctors, need to stick to knowing their MEDICINE and leave knowledge of diet and nutrition to those fully educated in the field. I wouldn't go to a nutritionist to figure out why I was having headaches, and I wouldn't go to my doctor to create a specialized diet plan. I believe vets, just like people's doctors, should have basic knowledge of nutrition, but refer you to a nutrition specialist rather than trying to push a special "diet" food.

And here's the thing with bringing up Z's diet at her next vet appt. I've seen 2 vets at the practice so far (just started going there after bringing Z home). I really like the "main/senior" vet there who I saw last time, but he is out on vacation for Z's next appt, so I'll be seeing the vet who saw Z on her very first appt. I also happened to go to high school with this vet. She was really close friends with my sister for a while, but was never really friends with me, and honestly didn't even act like she knew me when she saw me (I really haven't changed that much AT ALL). I think I'd be comfortable bringing up the raw discussion with the vet I like (he was enthusiastic about explaining things to me), but I'm not sure I want to bring it up with the other. It's a dilemma.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

magicre said:


> i think you should bring it up...because then you'll see how your vet feels about raw.


I, of course, agree with this...HOWEVER

I feel this particular forum is far more progressive in that, "RAW" almost 99% of the time = Prey Model Raw.

That is NOT the case in at least one other forum, and I will go so far as to say likely not the case in many instances. RAW, to some, may mean:

1. I feed Primal in the morning and Acana in the evening.

2. I feed Primal and give my dog Zuke's treats.

3. I feed Primal and give my dog assorted vegetables.

4. I feed Ziwi Peak.

5. I feed BARF.

You get the point...I feel it is very important to go into detail with your vet and explain exactly what you are feeding (have this line prepared so no thought is required) and the basic "model" you are following.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> 1) I think animal doctors, just like human doctors, need to stick to knowing their MEDICINE and leave knowledge of diet and nutrition to those fully educated in the field. I wouldn't go to a nutritionist to figure out why I was having headaches, and I wouldn't go to my doctor to create a specialized diet plan. I believe vets, just like people's doctors, should have basic knowledge of nutrition, but refer you to a nutrition specialist rather than trying to push a special "diet" food.
> 
> And here's the thing with bringing up Z's diet at her next vet appt. I've seen 2 vets at the practice so far (just started going there after bringing Z home). I really like the "main/senior" vet there who I saw last time, but he is out on vacation for Z's next appt, so I'll be seeing the vet who saw Z on her very first appt. I also happened to go to high school with this vet. She was really close friends with my sister for a while, but was never really friends with me, and honestly didn't even act like she knew me when she saw me (I really haven't changed that much AT ALL). I think I'd be comfortable bringing up the raw discussion with the vet I like (he was enthusiastic about explaining things to me), but I'm not sure I want to bring it up with the other. It's a dilemma.


no matter what you feed, food is an integral part of health. when you go to your own doctor, and they have no clue about nutrition, it affects your possible disease process...or your quest for health. doctors and vets both need to learn nutrition. it is essential to the human or animal condition.

an example of this...oncologists, years ago....did not know to tell patients to stay away from sugar because cancer feeds on sugar....because chemo used to give people a funny taste in their mouths, they were advised to put sugar on their food...to give it the taste it needed so people could eat. patients on chemo and not eating food were at higher risk.

the same applies to dogs. dog oncologists now recommend raw feeding to cancer dogs....not all, but some..which tells me there is a movement, slow but sure....

what doctors don't know about the relationship to food and body...is very similar to what vets don't know....and therefore, they give advice that to the un knowing or the newly transitioned...and it can be damaging. 

imagine had i given my malia an acid reducer. on his recommendation. the possibilities of what could go wrong are endless...

whilst i advocate nutritionists....at least those who know what they are talking about, this is my animal who is sick....and if my vet doesn't know how to treat a raw fed dog, then mistakes can be made...

if the vet doesn't even know the dog is raw fed, then the history and physical, which is the most important part of treating a dog....is inaccurate...and therefore, the vet's hands are tied.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I, of course, agree with this...HOWEVER
> 
> I feel this particular forum is far more progressive in that, "RAW" almost 99% of the time = Prey Model Raw.
> 
> ...


i get the point and i very much agree....can't leave the mustard out of the recipe. that history and physical given to your dog is the most vital of information gathering to figure out what's wrong.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

magicre said:


> no matter what you feed, food is an integral part of health. when you go to your own doctor, and they have no clue about nutrition, it affects your possible disease process...or your quest for health. doctors and vets both need to learn nutrition. it is essential to the human or animal condition.
> 
> an example of this...oncologists, years ago....did not know to tell patients to stay away from sugar because cancer feeds on sugar....because chemo used to give people a funny taste in their mouths, they were advised to put sugar on their food...to give it the taste it needed so people could eat. patients on chemo and not eating food were at higher risk.
> 
> ...


An excellent and thought provoking post!


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> no matter what you feed, food is an integral part of health. when you go to your own doctor, and they have no clue about nutrition, it affects your possible disease process...or your quest for health. doctors and vets both need to learn nutrition. it is essential to the human or animal condition.
> 
> an example of this...oncologists, years ago....did not know to tell patients to stay away from sugar because cancer feeds on sugar....because chemo used to give people a funny taste in their mouths, they were advised to put sugar on their food...to give it the taste it needed so people could eat. patients on chemo and not eating food were at higher risk.
> 
> ...


Definitely an excellent point, which is why I do feel that any medical doctor (be it human or animal) should have a general understanding of nutrition and the way it works in the body, but should NOT be recommending or bashing any specific diets (so long as they're not blatantly harmful, along the lines of eating McD's every day or your dog consuming Ol'Roy [I just shuddered as I typed that]). They should absolutely understand the diet one is consuming, but I would tune out as soon as they started discrediting raw (specifically, PMR) and pushing the SD crap (I'm sorry, since when does my dog require CORN as its number 1 dietary ingredient??).

tem_sat, funny you should mention Zuke's...they're the treats we give Zoey when we're working on training. Is that wrong? I think they're good little training treats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> Definitely an excellent point, which is why I do feel that any medical doctor (be it human or animal) should have a general understanding of nutrition and the way it works in the body, but should NOT be recommending or bashing any specific diets (so long as they're not blatantly harmful, along the lines of eating McD's every day or your dog consuming Ol'Roy [I just shuddered as I typed that]). They should absolutely understand the diet one is consuming, but I would tune out as soon as they started discrediting raw (specifically, PMR) and pushing the SD crap (I'm sorry, since when does my dog require CORN as its number 1 dietary ingredient??).
> 
> tem_sat, funny you should mention Zuke's...they're the treats we give Zoey when we're working on training. Is that wrong? I think they're good little training treats.


i think here is where we might not see eye to eye, which is fine....because i believe that medicine and nutrition are hand in hand....one doesn't live without the other. 

to only have knowledge in medicine and not have knowledge in nutrition, other than a three credit course by hill's.....is to deny proper medical care and to base a diagnosis and treatment steeped in ignorance...

so i'm wanting more....from my own doctors and my vets....i want them to learn food so that my dogs and i can be assured of whole care...

food and the body are inseparable and a basic knowledge is not good enough....and perhaps i'm saying it should not be good enough for anything...

and to deny any doctor information is to not give a whole picture. 

even though i have to educate my vet, it's better than him not knowing why certain blood values might be off.....or pH might be a little different...or or or...any number of things....if he knows i'm feeding raw, then i can tell him it is not appropriate for me to give malia an acid reducer....

i very much agree that no doctor should bash a raw diet....which is why i want them to have more specific than general knowledge in order to give my dog the very best care...

zukes is filled with sugar and grains....when training, you use a lot of them, yes? that's a lot of sugar.....


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> tem_sat, funny you should mention Zuke's...they're the treats we give Zoey when we're working on training. Is that wrong? I think they're good little training treats.


Of course I see nothing wrong with feeding them, however, it's just another part of the equation when figuring out any possible health issues. For example, let's say your dog started scratching and you felt it might be a food allergy...what would you look to first? Most likely the Zuke's. So again, when we state to our vets, "I feed raw", we need to be very thorough and not leave anything out. 

I am not a 100% purist either...I feed about 5 pieces of Acana per week as treats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Of course I see nothing wrong with feeding them, however, it's just another part of the equation when figuring out any possible health issues. For example, let's say your dog started scratching and you felt it might be a food allergy...what would you look to first? Most likely the Zuke's. So again, when we state to our vets, "I feed raw", we need to be very thorough and not leave anything out.
> 
> I am not a 100% purist either...I feed about 5 pieces of Acana per week as treats.


i try to be a purist, simply because i don't want my dogs eating sugar....beyond that, if i drop a snow pea on the floor and one of my dogs eats it....i don't pry open the jaw to get it out LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> I, of course, agree with this...HOWEVER
> 
> I feel this particular forum is far more progressive in that, "RAW" almost 99% of the time = Prey Model Raw.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!!

I commented on one thread on another forum with a ps. that read "And when *I* am talking about raw I mean PMR, Prey Model Raw, when anyone else is comparing mine with their BARF/kibble mixed or home cook mixed they are NOT comparing the same ways as I feed!" Because there had been like 4 other people say stuff that included the same points you made, including one that said something like "When I fed raw....bla bla bla....I fed light meat, heavy bone and veggie/fruit"!!UGH!!!



magicre said:


> i try to be a purist, simply because i don't want my dogs eating sugar....beyond that, if i drop a snow pea on the floor and one of my dogs eats it....i don't pry open the jaw to get it out LOL


TEHEHHEEHEH :laugh: :lol: :laugh: (That is because the piggie...I mean puggie swallows it before you can!:tongue1


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

i had a vet who spent 2 hours educating me about 'dog nutrition'.

i had another vet who was shocked when i told her i fed raw bones to my dogs & she asked won't they choke? i said "well no. they've been eating it for 3 years already & are very much alive."

these vets are history.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorge77 said:


> i had a vet who spent 2 hours educating me about 'dog nutrition'.
> 
> i had another vet who was shocked when i told her i fed raw bones to my dogs & she asked won't they choke? i said "well no. they've been eating it for 3 years already & are very much alive."
> 
> these vets are history.


and can anyone blame you for that....

they couldn't answer you on why your dog is losing hair, could they?


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

hell..no...

their only answers were antibiotics, steroids & more meds


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorge77 said:


> hell..no...
> 
> their only answers were antibiotics, steroids & more meds


what about dietary fat? have you started increasing that? i know, for my dogs.....the pug is still not finished growing his hair back. i never realised how lean a diet i was giving....oops.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

... please stop looking at me like I'm some alternative life style whack job just because
my dog eats PMR. This doesn't mean I'm going to blindly give up all vaccinations, but I may 
ask about titres . No, I am not going to drag animal carcasses into my yard so my dog
can gorge for 3 or 4 days (elk story anyone?).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

martye said:


> ... please stop looking at me like I'm some alternative life style whack job just because
> my dog eats PMR. This doesn't mean I'm going to blindly give up all vaccinations, but I may
> ask about titres . No, I am not going to drag animal carcasses into my yard so my dog
> can gorge for 3 or 4 days (elk story anyone?).


but i so want to.....

is there an elk story?

we must all be whack job alternative hippie yuppies to feed raw according to our vets....some look at us in horror, others morbid curiousity....

it's just that since our last visit to the vet which had to do with gastric issues, none of the advice given was appropriate. i had to go to other resources to find my answer, which i'm not even sure i have, but at least it's something i can be doing, not something that will hurt her.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes there is an Elk Story:
Dogs in ELK

unfortunately it's things like this that give us a bad reputation/name although it is hilarious.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

martye said:


> Yes there is an Elk Story:
> Dogs in ELK
> 
> unfortunately it's things like this that give us a bad reputation/name although it is hilarious.


that was absolutely hilarious....


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I needed that. Thanks. LMAO


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a different link
Dogs in Elk 2 

I don't think the first link I posted has the entire series of posts.
I read in first on Rawfeeders yahoo group.

Marty


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

martye said:


> Here's a different link
> Dogs in Elk 2
> 
> I don't think the first link I posted has the entire series of posts.
> ...


can you imagine the response she would have gotten had she called her vet?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

martye said:


> Yes there is an Elk Story:
> Dogs in ELK
> 
> unfortunately it's things like this that give us a bad reputation/name although it is hilarious.


I loved it!! I sat here laughing out loud with everyone around me thinking that I was actually laughing at the tv. This forum is much better then any tv show!!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Let me just add...

I absolutely despise the one vet tech at the vet office. ShE is absolutely against the raw diet and EVERY TIME I go in she keeps asking if I've added carbs to the boys diets.
Really carbs???? Ya I'll get right on that. 
I'm sure other animals inthe wild find a pot and boil some rice or chew up some corn.

My boys meat, organs and some supplements are doing perfectly fine!

My vet doesn't have an opinion either way... He says whatever works for them.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, #3 is funny.



Caty M said:


> 1. Stop telling me that science diet is a more balanced, scientifically proven diet as compared to raw.
> 
> 2. Agree with the chicken and rice thing!
> 
> 3. Please don't take offence to the fact that I laughed at your vet tech when she told me that 'a raw diet is usually unhealthy, but a cooked raw diet can be somewhat beneficial'.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i could have sworn i saw a picture of dogs sitting in a carcass...was that natalie's dogs?

or was i dreaming?


----------

